# Grizz has left the building



## Grizz Archer

I am extremely sorry about not posting this sooner! I had issues with my email and had to start a new account to get everything all dialed in... 

So, as the topic insinuates, I am not longer working for Epsilon Electronics. I was laid off on June 24th. The details are not important. I know that there will be some slander, lies and defilement, that I have already caught wind of, but I decided that I would rather take the high road and not let my Irish temper take over. 

Although, I am still respect Don, the owner, and have been hired as an independent contractor to handle International Training, so I will be in Russia again and then India from mid August until early September.

My opinions of the products have not changed, obviously. I still remain unbiased as always. I will not say anything bad about the company. I will try be be more active on here. And yes (since several people have been asking), I am going to start a new team. The team will allow all brands. The team will be based off of the same principles that I had with my former teams (which is starting to get smaller)...


Must have a cool attitude
Must like to have fun
Must be willing to help others, even your opponents if they request
Must offer to be helpful to judges at events

I have dropped a few people for attitudes. Anybody that has ever met one of my former team members, knew we were more like a drinking team with a car audio problem (as the saying goes)...

Anyway, it is the 4th of July and I have food and beer to buy! Gotta go..

OH! I almost forgot. The answer is "no", I do not have a new job yet. I am out of my place at the end of the month. I am liquidating everything we own, EVERYTHING, including house stuff, garage stuff and both vehicles. I AM MOVING TO EUROPE!!! I have always believed since I was a little boy, then when a door closes, God opens a bigger door. This has never failed me in my entire life. I am in better spirits than I have been in a long time. And I am SO STOKED about my new adventure that awaits me... epper:

Cheers!

Grizz Archer


----------



## Grizz Archer

*Re: Grizz as left the building*

Crap! How do I change my avatar?!?! lol


----------



## WRX2010

*Re: Grizz as left the building*

All the best th the journey that awaits the fork in the road of life that presented itself to you. May you enjoy it and success befall you every step of the way.


----------



## WRX2010

*Re: Grizz as left the building*



Grizz Archer said:


> Crap! How do I change my avatar?!?! lol


:laugh: User CP, edit profile.


----------



## Grizz Archer

*Re: Grizz as left the building*



WRX2010 said:


> All the best th the journey that awaits the fork in the road of life that presented itself to you. May you enjoy it and success befall you every step of the way.


Thanx man!


----------



## Grizz Archer

*Re: Grizz as left the building*



WRX2010 said:


> :laugh: User CP, edit profile.


Thanx!


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: Grizz as left the building*

When I first heard the news I felt like someone died!!! Hahaha Thankfully not the case! Reading your original post here makes me feel really happy for you instead! Epsilons loss.......BIG loss! The may have actually lost the one thing that gained them credibility with the fanatic market (obviously not the largest market but one just the same!)
Slander towards Grizz???????? You take the high road.......give me the email addresses  You know how I roll!! 

I am happy for your future and cant say enough how I wish the absolute best for you and your family! You have always been nothing but great to me over the years and I have always treasured it! 
I will raise a few pints for ya tonight! 
But be honest........your just going over to train for "beerfest"  
Your the best! BEST OF LUCK where ever you end up it will be someones gain!

Fyi....buying a new vehicle (gotta sell the renegade....long not good story) and will be going balls to the walls sq on it! just sayin'


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Grizz as left the building*

Grizz,
Thanks for posting the thread.
I think I can speak for all of us that have been fortunate enough to get to know you it will be Epsilon's loss and your next company's gain.
Please keep us informed regularly on where life takes you including your new team.
With all the turmoil that this change has presented you, it is my hope that you will look at DIYMA as your cyberhome no matter where in the world you wind up.
You have friends here. 

On this Independence Day, I will drink a microbrew in your honor and toast to your good fortune.

Best wishes!
We'll talk soon.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Grizz as left the building*



rexroadj said:


> When I first heard the news I felt like someone died!!! Hahaha Thankfully not the case! Reading your original post here makes me feel really happy for you instead! Epsilons loss.......BIG loss! The may have actually lost the one thing that gained them credibility with the fanatic market (obviously not the largest market but one just the same!)
> Slander towards Grizz???????? You take the high road.......give me the email addresses  You know how I roll!!
> 
> I am happy for your future and cant say enough how I wish the absolute best for you and your family! You have always been nothing but great to me over the years and I have always treasured it!
> I will raise a few pints for ya tonight!
> But be honest........your just going over to train for "beerfest"
> Your the best! BEST OF LUCK where ever you end up it will be someones gain!
> 
> Fyi....buying a new vehicle (gotta sell the renegade....long not good story) and will be going balls to the walls sq on it! just sayin'



Justin,
WTH! Were you channeling me?
We posted the same thoughts within minutes.
Looking forward to your post about the Renegade situation on your build thread.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: Grizz as left the building*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Justin,
> WTH! Were you channeling me?
> We posted the same thoughts within minutes.
> Looking forward to your post about the Renegade situation on your build thread.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


It must be my espn (coverage is excellent).

no posts about the Renegade. It will likely be gone at the end of next week. Not interested in ruining Grizz's thread with my **** storm! 

Happy 4th Ya'll!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

*Re: Grizz as left the building*

Craptasticaly AWESOME.... Good luck Grizz..!!


----------



## IBcivic

*Re: Grizz as left the building*

Wish the you the best in your new endeavors, Grizz
Break a leg!


----------



## onebadmonte

Good luck with where ever life takes you, although with your attitude I don't think you're gonna need any luck.


----------



## astrochex

Good luck Grizz!

It was a pleasure meeting you.

Perfect timing for moving to Europe, you'll have time to practice for Oktoberfest!


----------



## Grizz Archer

*Re: Grizz as left the building*



rexroadj said:


> When I first heard the news I felt like someone died!!! Hahaha Thankfully not the case! Reading your original post here makes me feel really happy for you instead! Epsilons loss.......BIG loss! The may have actually lost the one thing that gained them credibility with the fanatic market (obviously not the largest market but one just the same!)
> Slander towards Grizz???????? You take the high road.......give me the email addresses  You know how I roll!!
> 
> I am happy for your future and cant say enough how I wish the absolute best for you and your family! You have always been nothing but great to me over the years and I have always treasured it!
> I will raise a few pints for ya tonight!
> But be honest........your just going over to train for "beerfest"
> Your the best! BEST OF LUCK where ever you end up it will be someones gain!
> 
> Fyi....buying a new vehicle (gotta sell the renegade....long not good story) and will be going balls to the walls sq on it! just sayin'


Thanx man! You know the movie Beerfest?! I would kill to be in that contest!!! 

Now that I am gone and have a new Mac, I am getting all my notices and all is good, so I can actually be more active than I ever was. So looking forward to the new adventure. So ditch the Jeep and buy mine! It is on eBay for a couple more days. It will sell for WAY LESS than it is worth...


----------



## tnbubba

words of advice

swedish womens nude volleyball team!!!!!!

enjoy and best wishes..
Epsilon loss = someone eles gain!


----------



## robert_wrath

Wow, best of luck on your new venture to improve the passionate hobby as we it. _*PPI-ART COLLECTOR*_ made mention of breaking news not too long ago - details excluded. A means to an end for the umbrella company.


----------



## The Baron Groog

Good luck with the move-where in Europe?


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: Grizz as left the building*



Grizz Archer said:


> Thanx man! You know the movie Beerfest?! I would kill to be in that contest!!!
> 
> Now that I am gone and have a new Mac, I am getting all my notices and all is good, so I can actually be more active than I ever was. So looking forward to the new adventure. So ditch the Jeep and buy mine! It is on eBay for a couple more days. It will sell for WAY LESS than it is worth...


I would love to buy your jeep! Its a beast!!!!! Sadly there will be no more "fun" vehicles in my future for a while. Need something I can work out of and still have two car seats! I had planned on getting a second vehicle but was sidelined with shoulder surgery for a while........Now the shoulder is great but the **** has really hit the fan at home sooooooo..........................Justin's gonna take a leave of absence for a while  

Seriously though.....I really do wish you the absolute best! Please keep us informed of your endeavours!


----------



## Grizz Archer

*Re: Grizz as left the building*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Grizz,
> Thanks for posting the thread.
> I think I can speak for all of us that have been fortunate enough to get to know you it will be Epsilon's loss and your next company's gain.
> Please keep us informed regularly on where life takes you including your new team.
> With all the turmoil that this change has presented you, it is my hope that you will look at DIYMA as your cyberhome no matter where in the world you wind up.
> You have friends here.
> 
> On this Independence Day, I will drink a microbrew in your honor and toast to your good fortune.
> 
> Best wishes!
> We'll talk soon.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanx bro. I will around here more often now. It is not like I died. In fact, I feel like I am reborn. I forgot how valuable peace and serenity are!


----------



## Grizz Archer

astrochex said:


> Good luck Grizz!
> 
> It was a pleasure meeting you.
> 
> Perfect timing for moving to Europe, you'll have time to practice for Oktoberfest!


LOL, I have been practicing since high school! But will admit that I have never been to THEE OKTOBERFEST in Munich. The time has come...


----------



## Darth SQ

Time to change your avatar pic. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

The Baron Groog said:


> Good luck with the move-where in Europe?


More than likely Germany, but I am waiting on a package offer in England...


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Time to change your avatar pic.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Ok, something is weird. I changed it and it shows up correctly in USERCP since yesterday, but not in my posts. Why?!


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Time to change your avatar pic.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I changed my profile pic, but not my avatar. I hate being a moron... lol


----------



## The Baron Groog

Grizz Archer said:


> More than likely Germany, but I am waiting on a package offer in England...


Both are great countries, though if language wasn't a concern I'd pick Germany though it shouldn't be much of an issue in Germany-most speak English very well and love to practice it. Either way keep us posted


----------



## tnbubba

omg ENGLAND?? man the food sux there but hey if ya got to go on a diet..lol


----------



## Grizz Archer

tnbubba said:


> omg ENGLAND?? man the food sux there but hey if ya got to go on a diet..lol


Let me correct you a bit. English food is not great, but London is the multi-cultural capital of the world. They literally everything we have in SoCal. I loved out to eat there! Not just a bunch of fish and chips... lol


----------



## The Baron Groog

tnbubba said:


> omg ENGLAND?? man the food sux there but hey if ya got to go on a diet..lol





Grizz Archer said:


> Let me correct you a bit. English food is not great, but London is the multi-cultural capital of the world. They literally everything we have in SoCal. I loved out to eat there! Not just a bunch of fish and chips... lol


Let me corrct you both-English food is great! Britain has been absorbing other nations foods for centuries and we have a very wide palate and choice of products. Having had around 1/3 of the world under our rule at some point there isn't much that hasn't been assimilated and we've been using spices brought back from Asia since before America was "found".

If you don't know where to eat you can get some very poor meals, but this is the same everywhere I have been (except Italy, where even cheap stuff was great). I have never been as gutted as when I visited America (CES 2004) and didn't eat one meal to write home about, I found the whole lot rather bland-even the junk food which I have a real penchant for. We went courtesy of Pioneer so ate at some very good restaurants. Only place I have been more dissapointed with the food, in general, was Portugal-though they did have some stand out dishes which the US lacked.

The French are largely recognised for their great food-it's not, not by a long way; a cheap meal will be crap unless you are very lucky and find a cheap traditional place. Great food can be found-for a big price tag!

Spain is largely very good, though I've had a few bad meals there, some of my favourite restaurants are there and guarantee a re-visit every time I go.

Germany and Holland both have great food-provided you're not veggie/vegan in which case you're set to starve-though it is much more meat/cheese/bread orientated than the British menu and generally plainer than the British palate would require.

Most of the German speaking (or close to) countries ted to have Germanic diets, lots of sausage and cheese, breads. Ex-Eastern block tend to be very stodgy and fatty, Medeterainian have heavily Moorish influences.

Most of our rep for poor food stems from the immediate post war years where we were still rationed, after that we went back to eating all!


----------



## subwoofery

ROAST BEEF!!!!! Best one in the world in UK... 

Kelvin


----------



## Darth SQ

The Baron Groog said:


> Let me corrct you both-English food is great! Britain has been absorbing other nations foods for centuries and we have a very wide palate and choice of products. Having had around 1/3 of the world under our rule at some point there isn't much that hasn't been assimilated and we've been using spices brought back from Asia since before America was "found".
> 
> If you don't know where to eat you can get some very poor meals, but this is the same everywhere I have been (except Italy, where even cheap stuff was great). I have never been as gutted as when I visited America (CES 2004) and didn't eat one meal to write home about, I found the whole lot rather bland-even the junk food which I have a real penchant for. We went courtesy of Pioneer so ate at some very good restaurants. Only place I have been more dissapointed with the food, in general, was Portugal-though they did have some stand out dishes which the US lacked.
> 
> The French are largely recognised for their great food-it's not, not by a long way; a cheap meal will be crap unless you are very lucky and find a cheap traditional place. Great food can be found-for a big price tag!
> 
> Spain is largely very good, though I've had a few bad meals there, some of my favourite restaurants are there and guarantee a re-visit every time I go.
> 
> Germany and Holland both have great food-provided you're not veggie/vegan in which case you're set to starve-though it is much more meat/cheese/bread orientated than the British menu and generally plainer than the British palate would require.
> 
> Most of the German speaking (or close to) countries ted to have Germanic diets, lots of sausage and cheese, breads. Ex-Eastern block tend to be very stodgy and fatty, Medeterainian have heavily Moorish influences.
> 
> Most of our rep for poor food stems from the immediate post war years where we were still rationed, after that we went back to eating all!


It's not the poor food and warm beer issues that concern me; it's your teeth. 
Couldn't find a country to assimilate that had good dental care? :surprised::worried:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BuickGN

I don't know the history or even the company but you certainly have a great attitude about it. I'm jealous you're getting to live in Europe. My entire London experience was an 8hr layover on the way to Greece and the only food I had was McDonalds where a #3 combo cost 7 pounds (I don't have that symbol on my keyboard lol). From what little I saw of the city, the cars, and the girls, it looked like a great place to live.

A bit off topic but is your Jeep an SRT model? If so, any links to it? I have a friend who is actively looking to buy one in the next week or so.


----------



## IBcivic

Back in '99, I found that the veggies were very tasty, but meat was almost always, over-done. (think LEATHER) ...Mad Cow paranoia???
I ended up eating Indo-Pak food, most of the time.
Ketchup was waaaaaaaaaaay too sweet

My son(we both have similar tastes) was over there, this spring and did not complain about the food...x-cept for a single occasion where they managed to screw-up the FISH n CHIPS
He also, hated the ketchup!


----------



## Grizz Archer

The Baron Groog said:


> Let me corrct you both-English food is great! Britain has been absorbing other nations foods for centuries and we have a very wide palate and choice of products. Having had around 1/3 of the world under our rule at some point there isn't much that hasn't been assimilated and we've been using spices brought back from Asia since before America was "found".
> 
> If you don't know where to eat you can get some very poor meals, but this is the same everywhere I have been (except Italy, where even cheap stuff was great). I have never been as gutted as when I visited America (CES 2004) and didn't eat one meal to write home about, I found the whole lot rather bland-even the junk food which I have a real penchant for. We went courtesy of Pioneer so ate at some very good restaurants. Only place I have been more dissapointed with the food, in general, was Portugal-though they did have some stand out dishes which the US lacked.
> 
> The French are largely recognised for their great food-it's not, not by a long way; a cheap meal will be crap unless you are very lucky and find a cheap traditional place. Great food can be found-for a big price tag!
> 
> Spain is largely very good, though I've had a few bad meals there, some of my favourite restaurants are there and guarantee a re-visit every time I go.
> 
> Germany and Holland both have great food-provided you're not veggie/vegan in which case you're set to starve-though it is much more meat/cheese/bread orientated than the British menu and generally plainer than the British palate would require.
> 
> Most of the German speaking (or close to) countries ted to have Germanic diets, lots of sausage and cheese, breads. Ex-Eastern block tend to be very stodgy and fatty, Medeterainian have heavily Moorish influences.
> 
> Most of our rep for poor food stems from the immediate post war years where we were still rationed, after that we went back to eating all!


Ummm, I was saying that I loved to eat there, nothing bad. What is considered English food, besides fish and chips and NOT other ethnic foods that happen to be available? What is truly old school English food? I love German food, but it is a bit tough to find spicy food there, although there is a push for it and places are starting to pop up.


----------



## req

wow grizz. comes as a shock to me! i thought you were doing great things from what i read around the net and i actually started to see product on the streets and at competitions! at a DIYMA meet, seeing the amps in person you were asking us to help design was a great feeling to see come to fruition!

you sir, are a great asset to the industry, and i look forward to your presence on the forum, and i wish you luck over in the middle east or whatever it is over there lol. (ive been to europe a few times, its a navy\aircraft carrier joke - we usually only stopped in dubai\bahrain because our ship was too big lol)

just make sure you enjoy it sir!


----------



## rugdnit

Grizz -- You were the only reason I was even considering any of the new Epsilon offerings. Sorry to hear about this. Some company is going to gain a very valuable asset-- Wherever that may be I hope they have the philosophy that " Content Cows Give Sweet Milk " and that they treat you right. Life is too short to work in an environment where you are not wanted or not happy. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Grizz Archer

BuickGN said:


> I don't know the history or even the company but you certainly have a great attitude about it. I'm jealous you're getting to live in Europe. My entire London experience was an 8hr layover on the way to Greece and the only food I had was McDonalds where a #3 combo cost 7 pounds (I don't have that symbol on my keyboard lol). From what little I saw of the city, the cars, and the girls, it looked like a great place to live.
> 
> A bit off topic but is your Jeep an SRT model? If so, any links to it? I have a friend who is actively looking to buy one in the next week or so.


Well, since you asked... It is not an SRT, IT"S BETTER! A HEMI swap costs tens of thousands of dollars, is crazy heavy, and yield pathetic MPG. Mine is supercharged, lighter, faster, and gets pretty decent MPG, all things considered. Plus, it Dynos at only 10bhp less than the HEMI!!! 

It is currently on eBay and the auction ends tomorrow! Build value is $108k. BUY IT NOW is $60k.. As of right now, there are 28 people watching it, and over 2300 hits! Bidding is low as expected, but tomorrow it should go pretty well. Will need a trailer for the grand new set of 40" tires on 20" wheels and the rest of the extras, IF the price is right. See it here... 

Jeep : Wrangler Unlimited X Sport Utility 4-Door | eBay 

Or you can look it up by item number. Copy/paste 251096050920


----------



## Grizz Archer

req said:


> wow grizz. comes as a shock to me! i thought you were doing great things from what i read around the net and i actually started to see product on the streets and at competitions! at a DIYMA meet, seeing the amps in person you were asking us to help design was a great feeling to see come to fruition!
> 
> you sir, are a great asset to the industry, and i look forward to your presence on the forum, and i wish you luck over in the middle east or whatever it is over there lol. (ive been to europe a few times, its a navy\aircraft carrier joke - we usually only stopped in dubai\bahrain because our ship was too big lol)
> 
> just make sure you enjoy it sir!


Thanx for the kind words! I think I may be blushing. Or maybe it is just the beer... lol 

I very much look forward to the new adventure and seeing where I end up...


----------



## Grizz Archer

rugdnit said:


> Grizz -- You were the only reason I was even considering any of the new Epsilon offerings. Sorry to hear about this. Some company is going to gain a very valuable asset-- Wherever that may be I hope they have the philosophy that " Content Cows Give Sweet Milk " and that they treat you right. Life is too short to work in an environment where you are not wanted or not happy. Best of luck to you!


Thanx man, but please do not be sorry! For the first time in many years, I am actually serene. This is exactly what I needed, although without the rush to liquidate everything I own. Had been talking about this for about 5-6 years, but suppose it was just hard to walk away from a job. Truly, I am stoked right now!


----------



## rexroadj

Grizz Archer said:


> Well, since you asked... It is not an SRT, IT"S BETTER! A HEMI swap costs tens of thousands of dollars, is crazy heavy, and yield pathetic MPG. Mine is supercharged, lighter, faster, and gets pretty decent MPG, all things considered. Plus, it Dynos at only 10bhp less than the HEMI!!!
> 
> It is currently on eBay and the auction ends tomorrow! Build value is $108k. BUY IT NOW is $60k.. As of right now, there are 28 people watching it, and over 2300 hits! Bidding is low as expected, but tomorrow it should go pretty well. Will need a trailer for the grand new set of 40" tires on 20" wheels and the rest of the extras, IF the price is right. See it here...
> 
> Jeep : Wrangler Unlimited X Sport Utility 4-Door | eBay
> 
> Or you can look it up by item number. Copy/paste 251096050920



Call it like it is.........Its a new age Wrangler......Its a chick car 
Heard it sounds like **** too? 
J/K Its a beast!!!! Glws!


----------



## chithead

Does this mean we won't be seeing those 8" subwoofers any time soon? 

Best of luck sir! Always a pleasure having you around, truly an inspiration to our closeknit band of audio nerds. 

Just try to remember us little folks when you're hanging out, backpacking across Europe, munching on some ch-ch-ch-cheese. 

Oh almost forgot - One! Beer is like nipples. Light are nice, but I sure love the dark ones  Two! I want to be on the team!

Peace out Ohmey


----------



## Grizz Archer

rexroadj said:


> Call it like it is.........Its a new age Wrangler......Its a chick car
> Heard it sounds like **** too?
> J/K Its a beast!!!! Glws!


I think you meant chick magnet! It is also a dude magnet. It is just a freaking people magnet anyway you look at it... lol


----------



## Grizz Archer

chithead said:


> Does this mean we won't be seeing those 8" subwoofers any time soon?
> 
> Best of luck sir! Always a pleasure having you around, truly an inspiration to our closeknit band of audio nerds.
> 
> Just try to remember us little folks when you're hanging out, backpacking across Europe, munching on some ch-ch-ch-cheese.
> 
> Oh almost forgot - One! Beer is like nipples. Light are nice, but I sure love the dark ones  Two! I want to be on the team!
> 
> Peace out Ohmey


What 8" subs buddy? They have been out for more than 2 years.

Thanx for the kind words, but remember, I will have MORE time now to help people. I am not going off to die somewhere! I am going off to start living again!!!

Great beer quote! What team? lol If you want to be on Team Epsilon, call them. If you are talking about Team Grizz, I am working on that now but WIll have to take a break until late next week to start working on it again...


----------



## rexroadj

Grizz Archer said:


> I think you meant chick magnet! It is also a dude magnet. It is just a freaking people magnet anyway you look at it... lol


I get it! Trust me! I get stopped everywhere I go with my Renegade....its funny/insane/partially annoying at times!


----------



## chithead

Team Grizz!!!


----------



## The Baron Groog

subwoofery said:


> ROAST BEEF!!!!! Best one in the world in UK...
> 
> Kelvin


Yup, rib roast-I normally do one for Christmas instead of Turkey. Heston Blumenthal has taken it to the next level with his 24Hr roast, mine is 45min @ 230deg C (or hotter if the oven will do it) then turn the oven off and leave for 20min a lb-leaves it rare in the middle and crisp on the outside. Roast potatoes par boiled 1st and cooked in duck/goose fat.



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It's not the poor food and warm beer issues that concern me; it's your teeth.
> Couldn't find a country to assimilate that had good dental care? :surprised::worried:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


lol, our teeth aren't that bad-kinda like me saying all Americans are fat...the view is stereotyped, so when an American director wants someone to be obviously English he picks someone with bad teeth



IBcivic said:


> Back in '99, I found that the veggies were very tasty, but meat was almost always, over-done. (think LEATHER) ...Mad Cow paranoia???
> I ended up eating Indo-Pak food, most of the time.
> Ketchup was waaaaaaaaaaay too sweet
> 
> My son(we both have similar tastes) was over there, this spring and did not complain about the food...x-cept for a single occasion where they managed to screw-up the FISH n CHIPS
> He also, hated the ketchup!


Oh, depending on where you go the meat does tend to be a bit overdone-if I'm going to a place that I think it's likely to be an issue (any chains with pre-printed menus) I'll ask for it blue and get rare to medium-it sucks, but if you're prepared you'll be good. Better places won't have issues, if you're in London try the Popeseye Steak House(s)-their Veggie menu is excellent-chips or salad:rifle:

I too have had bad fish and chips, don't buy it from Asian(Indo-Pak) chip shops (most are round here and London/Manchester/Leeds/Bradford) English and Greek owned do the best!

Not sure what ketchup you were having-Heinz tasted the same to me in the US as when in the UK or in Europe:surprised:



Grizz Archer said:


> Ummm, I was saying that I loved to eat there, nothing bad. What is considered English food, besides fish and chips and NOT other ethnic foods that happen to be available? What is truly old school English food? I love German food, but it is a bit tough to find spicy food there, although there is a push for it and places are starting to pop up.


lol-I know, though your implication was that it was the non-English restaurants that you prefered

Great British dishes:
Roasts
Game; pheasant, pigeon, partridge, grouse, venison, rabbit, hare, woodcock, snipe, goose, Swan-if you're the Queen
Pies and Puddings-Steak and Kidney is a classic, both in pies with crisp tops and steamed suet puddings, Pork pies from Melton Mowberry (controled production zone like wine regions in France)
Scotch eggs
Stews
Grilled lamb chops and mint sauce, new potatoes (Jersey's are the best)
Braised pork cheek
Braised beef cheek
Ox Tail soup
Turtle soup
Smoked fish; haddock, makerel, eel, salmon, trout
Jellied eel
Lancashire Hot Pot, lamb, often with kidneys too, slow cooked lamb with a crisp potato top, served with veg and pickled red cabbage
Shepards pie-minced lamb in a thick gravy cooked with mashed potatoes on top, till golden brown
Cottage pie, as above with minced beef instead
******* and peas
Mushy peas
Haggis and neeps
Welsh rarebit
Soda bread
Sandfire
Seaweeds
Scampi (battered/breadcrumbed longustine tails)
Oysters
Cullen Skink 
Fish, salmon, trout, sea bass, cod, haddock, plaice, sole, lobster, cray fish, crab, scallops and plenty more-we have some of the best seafood in the world, yet all anyone knows about is battered fish and chips!
Black pudding, pigs blood sausage with fat and cereals in it-amazing fried with some brown sauce
Brown sauce; spicey condiment, served with fry ups
Worcestershire sauce
Fry ups; bacon, eggs, beans, sausage, fried potato, mushrooms, toast, marmalade, black pudding, tomatoes, fried bread, toast
Puddings; spotted dick, rhubarb crumble, blackberry and apple crumble, apple pie, gooseberry pie/crumble, scones and clotted cream, custard slices, treacle pudding, sticky toffee pudding, bakewell tart, Baternberg cake, lemon meriunge pie, summer pudding, devonshire clotted cream icecream, custard, trifles, creme brule (Invented in Cambridge, not France-while on that we also invented Champagne-come on France!)
Quince jelly
Marmalade
Cheeses-we have more cheeses than the French, from crumbley to hard, soft to waxy
Wine
Whisky
Gin
Brandy, apple brandy, pear brandy
Cider
Beer
Ale
Meade
Port
Pims
Tea (ok, imported from China originally-but taken to India, refined)
Condensed milk-which then leads us to Chai ("Indian" sweet tea-made by the English Raj for their workers)
Chicken Tikka Massala (was invented in Scotland, an Indian based dish but with a British twist-now one of our most popular dishes)

Obviously I could go on, and on, and on-but you should get the idea!


----------



## The Baron Groog

Grizz Archer said:


> Well, since you asked... It is not an SRT, IT"S BETTER! A HEMI swap costs tens of thousands of dollars, is crazy heavy, and yield pathetic MPG. Mine is supercharged, lighter, faster, and gets pretty decent MPG, all things considered. Plus, it Dynos at only 10bhp less than the HEMI!!!
> 
> It is currently on eBay and the auction ends tomorrow! Build value is $108k. BUY IT NOW is $60k.. As of right now, there are 28 people watching it, and over 2300 hits! Bidding is low as expected, but tomorrow it should go pretty well. Will need a trailer for the grand new set of 40" tires on 20" wheels and the rest of the extras, IF the price is right. See it here...
> 
> Jeep : Wrangler Unlimited X Sport Utility 4-Door | eBay
> 
> Or you can look it up by item number. Copy/paste 251096050920


Nice-good luck with the sale


----------



## Oliver

May the road rise to meet you - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMr839d1PI0

Best Wishes !

Grizz


----------



## Darth SQ

Oliver said:


> May the road rise to meet you - YouTube
> May the road rise to meet you - YouTube
> 
> Best Wishes !
> 
> Grizz


Thanks for the vid Oliver.
Looks just like the one's my 86 year old Mom sends to all the family when she's bored, which is about every f'n day. 

I worry about you sometimes.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

chithead said:


> Team Grizz!!!


 It IS going to happen...


----------



## Grizz Archer

The Baron Groog said:


> Yup, rib roast-I normally do one for Christmas instead of Turkey. Heston Blumenthal has taken it to the next level with his 24Hr roast, mine is 45min @ 230deg C (or hotter if the oven will do it) then turn the oven off and leave for 20min a lb-leaves it rare in the middle and crisp on the outside. Roast potatoes par boiled 1st and cooked in duck/goose fat.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, our teeth aren't that bad-kinda like me saying all Americans are fat...the view is stereotyped, so when an American director wants someone to be obviously English he picks someone with bad teeth
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, depending on where you go the meat does tend to be a bit overdone-if I'm going to a place that I think it's likely to be an issue (any chains with pre-printed menus) I'll ask for it blue and get rare to medium-it sucks, but if you're prepared you'll be good. Better places won't have issues, if you're in London try the Popeseye Steak House(s)-their Veggie menu is excellent-chips or salad:rifle:
> 
> I too have had bad fish and chips, don't buy it from Asian(Indo-Pak) chip shops (most are round here and London/Manchester/Leeds/Bradford) English and Greek owned do the best!
> 
> Not sure what ketchup you were having-Heinz tasted the same to me in the US as when in the UK or in Europe:surprised:
> 
> 
> 
> lol-I know, though your implication was that it was the non-English restaurants that you prefered
> 
> Great British dishes:
> Roasts
> Game; pheasant, pigeon, partridge, grouse, venison, rabbit, hare, woodcock, snipe, goose, Swan-if you're the Queen
> Pies and Puddings-Steak and Kidney is a classic, both in pies with crisp tops and steamed suet puddings, Pork pies from Melton Mowberry (controled production zone like wine regions in France)
> Scotch eggs
> Stews
> Grilled lamb chops and mint sauce, new potatoes (Jersey's are the best)
> Braised pork cheek
> Braised beef cheek
> Ox Tail soup
> Turtle soup
> Smoked fish; haddock, makerel, eel, salmon, trout
> Jellied eel
> Lancashire Hot Pot, lamb, often with kidneys too, slow cooked lamb with a crisp potato top, served with veg and pickled red cabbage
> Shepards pie-minced lamb in a thick gravy cooked with mashed potatoes on top, till golden brown
> Cottage pie, as above with minced beef instead
> ******* and peas
> Mushy peas
> Haggis and neeps
> Welsh rarebit
> Soda bread
> Sandfire
> Seaweeds
> Scampi (battered/breadcrumbed longustine tails)
> Oysters
> Cullen Skink
> Fish, salmon, trout, sea bass, cod, haddock, plaice, sole, lobster, cray fish, crab, scallops and plenty more-we have some of the best seafood in the world, yet all anyone knows about is battered fish and chips!
> Black pudding, pigs blood sausage with fat and cereals in it-amazing fried with some brown sauce
> Brown sauce; spicey condiment, served with fry ups
> Worcestershire sauce
> Fry ups; bacon, eggs, beans, sausage, fried potato, mushrooms, toast, marmalade, black pudding, tomatoes, fried bread, toast
> Puddings; spotted dick, rhubarb crumble, blackberry and apple crumble, apple pie, gooseberry pie/crumble, scones and clotted cream, custard slices, treacle pudding, sticky toffee pudding, bakewell tart, Baternberg cake, lemon meriunge pie, summer pudding, devonshire clotted cream icecream, custard, trifles, creme brule (Invented in Cambridge, not France-while on that we also invented Champagne-come on France!)
> Quince jelly
> Marmalade
> Cheeses-we have more cheeses than the French, from crumbley to hard, soft to waxy
> Wine
> Whisky
> Gin
> Brandy, apple brandy, pear brandy
> Cider
> Beer
> Ale
> Meade
> Port
> Pims
> Tea (ok, imported from China originally-but taken to India, refined)
> Condensed milk-which then leads us to Chai ("Indian" sweet tea-made by the English Raj for their workers)
> Chicken Tikka Massala (was invented in Scotland, an Indian based dish but with a British twist-now one of our most popular dishes)
> 
> Obviously I could go on, and on, and on-but you should get the idea!


I do not know what half of that is, but yeah, you named some good stuff. I must say that you do have one thing that I love with all my heart... HAND DRAWN CASK ALE!!! I like beer with a bite, which is hard to find there, but I did find a couple American style IPAs. Still kind of week, but tasty. One was called Hop Head and the other was Revolution or something like that. The other thing that I did not remember from my last visit there, is that England drinks beer warmer than Germany. Germans like their beer cold, unlike the myths. But I tripped out when I hit the bar and there was a Guinness tap right next to a Guinness Extra Cold tap. I asked what the hell that was and they said it was just colder. Of course, I had to try both. For a Guinness, too cold is bad as it looses all the aroma and some of the taste. But as a general rule, England drinks beer "warmer" than any of the 30+ countries I have been to.

Whoa, why did I go of on all of that? F it! This is my very own thread and if I want to talk about beer, then so be it! LOL 

Cheers! :rockon:


----------



## The Baron Groog

Grizz Archer said:


> I do not know what half of that is, but yeah, you named some good stuff. I must say that you do have one thing that I love with all my heart... HAND DRAWN CASK ALE!!! I like beer with a bite, which is hard to find there, but I did find a couple American style IPAs. Still kind of week, but tasty. One was called Hop Head and the other was Revolution or something like that. The other thing that I did not remember from my last visit there, is that England drinks beer warmer than Germany. Germans like their beer cold, unlike the myths. But I tripped out when I hit the bar and there was a Guinness tap right next to a Guinness Extra Cold tap. I asked what the hell that was and they said it was just colder. Of course, I had to try both. For a Guinness, too cold is bad as it looses all the aroma and some of the taste. But as a general rule, England drinks beer "warmer" than any of the 30+ countries I have been to.
> 
> Whoa, why did I go of on all of that? F it! This is my very own thread and if I want to talk about beer, then so be it! LOL
> 
> Cheers! :rockon:


You're welcome over to try some

lol, have you tried any Althouses in Germany? There's a great one in Dusseldorf I visited when I was 12/13, lovely dark beer which reminded me of British Bitters-must ask my uncle if he recalls which it was! Wasn't far from the Schlossturm if you're ever there..


----------



## chithead

Sweet! The Ram is patiently awaiting a fresh install


----------



## rexroadj

Hope you end up in Germany Grizz! I know you have um........some ties there! I have a ton of German in me and plan on getting out there! Life has recently hit me like a train and when the dust settles I plan on going out and "seeing the world" I would say I owe you a few pints 

I will also be buying a new vehicle soon.....likely a Land Rover LR3 or maybe a slightly used Range Rover and will be going SQ build like I have never done before........Everything will depend on future royalty checks (something good had to happen?) but so long as the requirements for shows are not to heavy I would love to see what the possibilities of joining Team Grizz are! **** the false floors............. Open coolers!  J/K.........kinda!


----------



## wdemetrius1

I'm sorry to hear the news. Best of Luck in your future endeavors Grizz!


----------



## Oliver

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks for the vid Oliver.
> Looks just like the one's my 86 year old Mom sends to all the family when she's bored, which is about every f'n day.
> 
> I worry about you sometimes.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


When she sent it, she asked me to forward it to someone Irish


----------



## Grizz Archer

The Baron Groog said:


> You're welcome over to try some
> 
> lol, have you tried any Althouses in Germany? There's a great one in Dusseldorf I visited when I was 12/13, lovely dark beer which reminded me of British Bitters-must ask my uncle if he recalls which it was! Wasn't far from the Schlossturm if you're ever there..


I stop everywhere I can for a brew. German brew vary as well, but aside from their sweet Hefe and Dunkel brew, even the Alt and other brews still have a sweetness, except for their Pilsner. I love their beer, and I love Belgian beer, but any adventurous brew love will always prefer the thousands of microbreweries from the States.


----------



## Grizz Archer

rexroadj said:


> Hope you end up in Germany Grizz! I know you have um........some ties there! I have a ton of German in me and plan on getting out there! Life has recently hit me like a train and when the dust settles I plan on going out and "seeing the world" I would say I owe you a few pints
> 
> I will also be buying a new vehicle soon.....likely a Land Rover LR3 or maybe a slightly used Range Rover and will be going SQ build like I have never done before........Everything will depend on future royalty checks (something good had to happen?) but so long as the requirements for shows are not to heavy I would love to see what the possibilities of joining Team Grizz are! **** the false floors............. Open coolers!  J/K.........kinda!


You, my friend, will definitely have a spot in Team Grizz! Now worries...

UK would be beneficial because I would walk right into work and not have a language barrier. I would know nobody, but I would have a job. Germany would bless me with alot of family, but I would have to go to school to learn German and id would be awhile before I could work. My wife and I are cool with either...


----------



## Grizz Archer

wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm sorry to hear the news. Best of Luck in your future endeavors Grizz!


NO SORRYS!!!!! Thanx, but I am happier than I have been in years. I am free to do whatever I want right now. No idea what the next endeavor is, but just knowing it will be in Europe is freaking AWESOME!


----------



## rugdnit

Grizz Archer said:


> I stop everywhere I can for a brew and I love beer, but any brew I love


Fixed. Does that make you the Ron Bergundy of beer?


----------



## JJAZ

Grizz Archer said:


> I stop everywhere I can for a brew. German brew vary as well, but aside from their sweet Hefe and Dunkel brew, even the Alt and other brews still have a sweetness, except for their Pilsner. I love their beer, and I love Belgian beer, but any adventurous brew love will always prefer the thousands of microbreweries from the States.


Well... There might be thousands of microbreweries in the States, but they are damn far apart.. Look at countries like Belgium or even Denmark, considering their size they have a lot more microbreweries (and better beer, if you ask me ).

Looking forward to having you in Europe and hope you find a great 12V company to work for. Germany and UK are close to Denmark, and both have their advantages (no I am not fond of neither German nor English food ).


----------



## Darth SQ

JJAZ said:


> Well... There might be thousands of microbreweries in the States, but they are damn far apart.. Look at countries like Belgium or even Denmark, considering their size they have a lot more microbreweries (and better beer, if you ask me ).
> 
> Looking forward to having you in Europe and hope you find a great 12V company to work for. Germany and UK are close to Denmark, and both have their advantages (no I am not fond of neither German nor English food ).


Sorry to disagree but there's no better microbrewery industry period than what's in California.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

Grizz Archer said:


> You, my friend, will definitely have a spot in Team Grizz! Now worries...
> 
> UK would be beneficial because I would walk right into work and not have a language barrier. I would know nobody, but I would have a job. Germany would bless me with alot of family, but I would have to go to school to learn German and id would be awhile before I could work. My wife and I are cool with either...


Thank You! 

I am excited for you! Its refreshing/infectious.....your attitude......Just what the Dr. ordered! Thank You!

Promise me this............ The Team Grizz logo will be better then a Tarantula 
I know it worked and all................. 

When my dust settles and I get what ever vehicle I end up with....and your has settled I will call upon you for system advice......Kinda interested in trying something new.......Its still all about the music for me.....sorta my niche  I have some thoughts.....definitely some requirements but aside from that I kinda like the idea of going a little crazy with it

Risky Business........"sometimes you just have to say what the f&#(" or something to that effect........


----------



## rexroadj

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sorry to disagree but there's no better microbrewery industry period than what's in California.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I think its only fair to expand on that.........I think Micro brewery in N.A. as a whole is pretty outstanding! The pacific NW has some amazing offerings.......And of course....I am a little partial but the North East hasnt done to bad either  I have done many a brewery tours and even brewed/part of beer club in school.....JWU) I love beer (I know who doesnt.....) all types styles etc...... And there is plenty of GREAT to go around all over the world......Lets all agree on at least that? My fav.......and yes I know there is a thread all about that........ Shipyard XXXX F'ing incredible! Grizz, I should send you some before you ship out! I think you would appreciate it! From Portland ME. Its not something you can by in six packs etc.....its limited batches. Next up (in NH as well as Washington) is Red Hook Long Hammer......MMMMMMMMMMMM F'ing love it....... Well I know what I'm gonna go do Have a good evening all


----------



## Oliver

Hey grizz, try some more pictures of the Wrangler when you relist !

Get some of the inside, under the hood, under the frame, et cetera


----------



## Grizz Archer

Oliver said:


> Hey grizz, try some more pictures of the Wrangler when you relist !
> 
> Get some of the inside, under the hood, under the frame, et cetera


Shoot me a PM as I do not want to dump a ton of pics online... But the Jeep is sold. I swear, I almost cried. But my future plans would not allow me to keep it...


----------



## Grizz Archer

rexroadj said:


> I think its only fair to expand on that.........I think Micro brewery in N.A. as a whole is pretty outstanding! The pacific NW has some amazing offerings.......And of course....I am a little partial but the North East hasnt done to bad either  I have done many a brewery tours and even brewed/part of beer club in school.....JWU) I love beer (I know who doesnt.....) all types styles etc...... And there is plenty of GREAT to go around all over the world......Lets all agree on at least that? My fav.......and yes I know there is a thread all about that........ Shipyard XXXX F'ing incredible! Grizz, I should send you some before you ship out! I think you would appreciate it! From Portland ME. Its not something you can by in six packs etc.....its limited batches. Next up (in NH as well as Washington) is Red Hook Long Hammer......MMMMMMMMMMMM F'ing love it....... Well I know what I'm gonna go do Have a good evening all



I'm down. And while I agree with Bret, Washington is awesome and Oregon is just in another realm of awesomeness. But for my palate, good old Cali has the best offerings. Hell Stone Brewery should count at 50 badass breweries in one! lol


----------



## Grizz Archer

rexroadj said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I am excited for you! Its refreshing/infectious.....your attitude......Just what the Dr. ordered! Thank You!
> 
> Promise me this............ The Team Grizz logo will be better then a Tarantula
> I know it worked and all.................
> 
> When my dust settles and I get what ever vehicle I end up with....and your has settled I will call upon you for system advice......Kinda interested in trying something new.......Its still all about the music for me.....sorta my niche  I have some thoughts.....definitely some requirements but aside from that I kinda like the idea of going a little crazy with it
> 
> Risky Business........"sometimes you just have to say what the f&#(" or something to that effect........


Well, I'm glad I did not tattoo that on my body during my time there. I almost did get it done live during a seminar just for fun. A friend and I are working on the logo and seeing if we want to change it much from the original design with the flames and tribal...


----------



## Grizz Archer

JJAZ said:


> Well... There might be thousands of microbreweries in the States, but they are damn far apart.. Look at countries like Belgium or even Denmark, considering their size they have a lot more microbreweries (and better beer, if you ask me ).
> 
> Looking forward to having you in Europe and hope you find a great 12V company to work for. Germany and UK are close to Denmark, and both have their advantages (no I am not fond of neither German nor English food ).


When you get into certain areas like San Diego, they are everywhere. During my second trip to Germany to visit family, we drive to Chimay for brew on tap with complimentary cheese made with the same beer in them - total mouthgasm! Love Belgians, alot of the Germans, not a huge fam of the English beer unless is is hand drawn from a cask. My preferences keep expanding! lol In my recent trip to UK, the food was amazing, but we went everywhere. Their curry and Indo-Chinese was to die for! I live for organ buring spicy food! 

Bro, I feel like a 5 year old getting ready to go to Disneyland. Looks like I'll be there just after Oktoberfest - worst timing ever. 

Always been a hardcore fan of Danish raw drivers. Use them ALOT in projects... Would kill to get into a company that can teach me some stuff!


----------



## Grizz Archer

rugdnit said:


> Fixed. Does that make you the Ron Bergundy of beer?


...but bald!


----------



## passtim

But just in time for Fasching season "HOOT" Good luck in your new endevors and personnaly being stationed in both countries, in the early 80's, Germany wins hands down. Tim


----------



## PPI_GUY

Grizz, I'd like to see you put together a group of investors and buy Orion back from the South American's that bought it. I'd buy the products just knowing you were involved in designing and quality control. You already have all the connections to make it happen! 
I know car audio is a world-wide industry but, we need to revitalize the AMERICAN car audio scene instead of more and more companies being sold off to foreign investors. 
A pipe dream I know. But, I hate the thought of another passionate champion of car audio moving out of the country.
Guess I'll have to pass on the new PPI now that I know they don't value their best employees. Especially those that helped ressurrect such a standard bearer of car audio. 
Good luck to you and God Bless!


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI_GUY said:


> Grizz, I'd like to see you put together a group of investors and buy Orion back from the South American's that bought it. I'd buy the products just knowing you were involved in designing and quality control. You already have all the connections to make it happen!
> I know car audio is a world-wide industry but, we need to revitalize the AMERICAN car audio scene instead of more and more companies being sold off to foreign investors.
> A pipe dream I know. But, I hate the thought of another passionate champion of car audio moving out of the country.
> Guess I'll have to pass on the new PPI now that I know they don't value their best employees. Especially those that helped ressurrect such a standard bearer of car audio.
> Good luck to you and God Bless!


That means alot to me. Ya know, the older we get, the more we can appreciate the art of being articulate and taking the high road. You would not believe the stuff I have heard in the last week that came out of them. Retaliating would be relieving and fun, but I feel it is better to let people draw their own conclusion. People that know me and talk privately know exactly what they are doing. Weird, huh, me keeping my mouth shiut when it is begging to scream the truth? lol

As for you Orion comment... Wow, what a phenomenal idea! I would love that task and I don't think it would be too much of a challenge, if restoring was the key goal. Yeah, I have the contacts the engineer friends to make it happen. But, as usual, I do not have the money. If you find a way for the capitol, I would be very interested, as long as I could work with people willing to listen...


----------



## chithead

I heard you can buy it, but it's gon' take about:


----------



## PPI_GUY

Grizz Archer said:


> That means alot to me. Ya know, the older we get, the more we can appreciate the art of being articulate and taking the high road. You would not believe the stuff I have heard in the last week that came out of them. Retaliating would be relieving and fun, but I feel it is better to let people draw their own conclusion. People that know me and talk privately know exactly what they are doing. Weird, huh, me keeping my mouth shiut when it is begging to scream the truth? lol
> 
> As for you Orion comment... Wow, what a phenomenal idea! I would love that task and I don't think it would be too much of a challenge, if restoring was the key goal. Yeah, I have the contacts the engineer friends to make it happen. But, as usual, I do not have the money. If you find a way for the capitol, I would be very interested, as long as I could work with people willing to listen...


To me, loyalty goes beyond a name on a product. I want to support PPI and I have had serious plans to purchase some of the new stuff. However, all of that has changed because of how they have treated you and probably others. I'm sure if I inquired they would simply reply it was a "business decision". I know how this stuff works.

I don't have any connections to potential investors for an Orion buyout but, I would certainly invest if the company were ever to go public! 
Please keep this idea in mind and perhaps an opportunity will make itself known. The satisfaction you are looking for following the Epsilion departure might be found in taking a huge share of the merket from them under the Orion flag. :laugh:

As always, best of luck in all your future enterprises and cheers!


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI_GUY said:


> To me, loyalty goes beyond a name on a product. I want to support PPI and I have had serious plans to purchase some of the new stuff. However, all of that has changed because of how they have treated you and probably others. I'm sure if I inquired they would simply reply it was a "business decision". I know how this stuff works.
> 
> I don't have any connections to potential investors for an Orion buyout but, I would certainly invest if the company were ever to go public!
> Please keep this idea in mind and perhaps an opportunity will make itself known. The satisfaction you are looking for following the Epsilion departure might be found in taking a huge share of the merket from them under the Orion flag. :laugh:
> 
> As always, best of luck in all your future enterprises and cheers!


Yeah, we never know what the future holds for sure. I am not the type of person that wishes he could go back and start all over. However, I would do anything to have car audio the way it was in the late 80s to mid 90s! Back when companies really cared and were staffed by enthusiasts, online whores were not invented yet, etc... The internet and business group investors crushed this industry and scared away alot of the good guys. But we have been down that road a bazillion times, so no need to wallow in the **** wake...


----------



## outdoorplay

Grizz this is Mike for Raceline I need to talk to you ASAP. 

my email is the same as Gregs, but change greg to md I need to talk to you about your jeep


----------



## Grizz Archer

Mike! I do not have that phone or my old computer anymore. Give me your direct emails address bro!


----------



## Grizz Archer

outdoorplay said:


> Grizz this is Mike for Raceline I need to talk to you ASAP.
> 
> my email is the same as Gregs, but change greg to md I need to talk to you about your jeep


BTW, I sold the Jeep. I leave wednesday for a week trip to visit family. Then I leave October 2nd on my 1-way trip to Germany where I am moving...


----------



## Ianaconi

Good luck mate. I wish you all the best in Europe.

Was a pleasure meeting you in Brazil.


----------



## Grizz Archer

Ianaconi said:


> Good luck mate. I wish you all the best in Europe.
> 
> Was a pleasure meeting you in Brazil.


Thank bro. I'm sure we'll bump into each other again...


----------



## Grizz Archer

Well all, I now live in Germany. I am in Wiesbaden, about 20 minutes from Frankfurt. Weather has been great and warm, but starting to finally go into fall. I have one interview on Nov 12th that I set up months ago. I will also be looking at other companies that might accept me while I learn German. If nothing seems to fit, then I'm going back to school to learn German and their history which is required to even be eligible for work. They are strict, but imagine if everybody in the states had to learn English before they were allowed to work, collect benefits, Wellfare, etc... That would be one way to eliminate the country deficit pretty quick. lol

Anyway, I now have alot of time on my hands and would love to be as helpful as possible on DIYMA, like I have always wanted to. Obviously I am not brand biased, as I have never been this way. 

Are there any DIYMAers in Wiesbaden or close?

Prost!


----------



## rexroadj

Grizz Archer said:


> Well all, I now live in Germany. I am in Wiesbaden, about 20 minutes from Frankfurt. Weather has been great and warm, but starting to finally go into fall. I have one interview on Nov 12th that I set up months ago. I will also be looking at other companies that might accept me while I learn German. If nothing seems to fit, then I'm going back to school to learn German and their history which is required to even be eligible for work. They are strict, but imagine if everybody in the states had to learn English before they were allowed to work, collect benefits, Wellfare, etc... That would be one way to eliminate the country deficit pretty quick. lol
> 
> Anyway, I now have alot of time on my hands and would love to be as helpful as possible on DIYMA, like I have always wanted to. Obviously I am not brand biased, as I have never been this way.
> 
> Are there any DIYMAers in Wiesbaden or close?
> 
> Prost!


GREAT to hear from you! Glad your in and well! Best of luck on any and all ventures! Yes, the learning before working aspect sounds AWESOME!!!! Almost makes sense...has some logic to it? So..........yeah, it will never fly here 

Ok Grizz.....I hope in the next few months to start my new system...(sold the renegade....bought a range rover) I am still leaning towards the Ref amps as I loved them.......The power class seem a little cheaper? aside from the fact that the rca's are not the bolt on (wtf!!!!) on the PPI's and obviously the inputs/connections are different from the Refs. Which would you consider the better amp? Aside from that......what would you run now that you dont have a professional affiliation with any company (any brand)?
Ok, those are my ?s for now! 
Thanks in advance buddy!!!!


----------



## JJAZ

Grizz Archer said:


> Well all, I now live in Germany. I am in Wiesbaden, about 20 minutes from Frankfurt. Weather has been great and warm, but starting to finally go into fall. I have one interview on Nov 12th that I set up months ago. I will also be looking at other companies that might accept me while I learn German. If nothing seems to fit, then I'm going back to school to learn German and their history which is required to even be eligible for work. They are strict, but imagine if everybody in the states had to learn English before they were allowed to work, collect benefits, Wellfare, etc... That would be one way to eliminate the country deficit pretty quick. lol
> 
> Anyway, I now have alot of time on my hands and would love to be as helpful as possible on DIYMA, like I have always wanted to. Obviously I am not brand biased, as I have never been this way.
> 
> Are there any DIYMAers in Wiesbaden or close?
> 
> Prost!


Awesome, welcome to Europe..

Dann können wir deutsch sprechen, jah. Deutsch ist wirklich nicht so schlimm zu lerhnen, aber ich finde die gramma wirklich schwierig.

Well, I guess it is cheating, since we had both german and english in ground school.

I'm not close to Wiesbaden (8-900km), but not that far away either


----------



## quietfly

Good luck GRIZZ!!!


----------



## bkjay

Hey Grizz good to hear you are doing well. A few questions on the ppi 3ways and the ss 3ways. looking at the pics. online. The ss has a different basket and the crossover layout also looks different.Can u tell me more about these sets,like woofer xmax and use of shortenings and if one set is better than the other.Also whats the best way to install the midrange, IB or sealed? Any info would be great. 
Thanks.


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> Well all, I now live in Germany. I am in Wiesbaden, about 20 minutes from Frankfurt. Weather has been great and warm, but starting to finally go into fall. I have one interview on Nov 12th that I set up months ago. I will also be looking at other companies that might accept me while I learn German. If nothing seems to fit, then I'm going back to school to learn German and their history which is required to even be eligible for work. They are strict, but imagine if everybody in the states had to learn English before they were allowed to work, collect benefits, Wellfare, etc... That would be one way to eliminate the country deficit pretty quick. lol
> 
> Anyway, I now have alot of time on my hands and would love to be as helpful as possible on DIYMA, like I have always wanted to. Obviously I am not brand biased, as I have never been this way.
> 
> Are there any DIYMAers in Wiesbaden or close?
> 
> Prost!


Great.
I'm very glad you got to pursue your dream and arrived safely. :thumbsup:

Time on your hands?
How about getting me the dimensions for my two sub enclosures so I can finally build them? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

rexroadj said:


> GREAT to hear from you! Glad your in and well! Best of luck on any and all ventures! Yes, the learning before working aspect sounds AWESOME!!!! Almost makes sense...has some logic to it? So..........yeah, it will never fly here
> 
> Ok Grizz.....I hope in the next few months to start my new system...(sold the renegade....bought a range rover) I am still leaning towards the Ref amps as I loved them.......The power class seem a little cheaper? aside from the fact that the rca's are not the bolt on (wtf!!!!) on the PPI's and obviously the inputs/connections are different from the Refs. Which would you consider the better amp? Aside from that......what would you run now that you dont have a professional affiliation with any company (any brand)?
> Ok, those are my ?s for now!
> Thanks in advance buddy!!!!


Buddy, you know I shoot straight from the hip, so my opinion does not change... Both are great amps. Personally, I slightly favor the performance specs on the SS, but the PPI do not fall short. Both have been successful. Pick a color! lol


----------



## rexroadj

Grizz Archer said:


> Buddy, you know I shoot straight from the hip, so my opinion does not change... Both are great amps. Personally, I slightly favor the performance specs on the SS, but the PPI do not fall short. Both have been successful. Pick a color! lol


About what I figured......Thanks! Yes, I know anything said or typed from you is as honest as the day is long.....very thankful for it!

So........if Grizz was putting together a vehicle (what are you going to drive over there anyway?) What would you put in for amplification (not between pc and ref.....I mean EVERYTHING.

Also what ever happened with the ingenix (spelling?) units?????????


----------



## bkjay

bkjay said:


> Hey Grizz good to hear you are doing well. A few questions on the ppi 3ways and the ss 3ways. looking at the pics. online. The ss has a different basket and the crossover layout also looks different.Can u tell me more about these sets,like woofer xmax and use of shortenings and if one set is better than the other.Also whats the best way to install the midrange, IB or sealed? Any info would be great.
> Thanks.


 Grizz not sure if you missed this one. I understand if you are busy.


----------



## Miniboom

Good luck to you in Europe! Best wishes from Norway!


----------



## PimpMySound

Hey Grizz,

herzlich willkommen in Deutschland. Ich bin bin rd. 200 km von Wiesbaden entfernt.

If you wanna get a job in the pretty small German car audio industry, probably I can make some recommendations.


Viele Grüße

Achim


----------



## Grizz Archer

Well, it is official. I found a job! I just signed a contract with Ekim International. I was offer the position by a very good friend that I have known for 17 years, back in my Mitek days. It will take me longer to learn German now with limited time for school, but I'll get it...

I also got a car and will have my insurance active by Saturday! I have not searched out any build logs, but if anybody is privy to the 5-series BMWs, I would greatly appreciate any info that can guide me. Have some cool ideas and a plethora of badass brands to choose from here, but no decisions yet. I am not rich... lol

Achim, what city are you in? Maybe grab a beer sometime?


----------



## quietfly

Congrats on the job! and Good luck on the car. I can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## subwoofery

Yep, congrats Grizz - all the best for next year  

Kelvin


----------



## tnbubba

German big tittied blondes n beer.. life is good!


----------



## Grizz Archer

subwoofery said:


> Yep, congrats Grizz - all the best for next year
> 
> Kelvin


Thanx, just got another job offer from a manufacturer, but I do not want to make the move. Maybe I can make them a customer... 

Can't wait to build the car...


----------



## Grizz Archer

tnbubba said:


> German big tittied blondes n beer.. life is good!


Maaaaaaan! You have no idea! But I married one, so I'm good. But I am married, not buried, so I can look all I want...


----------



## rton20s

Glad to hear Germany is working out for you Grizz. Look forward to seeing what you come up with in your build and the insight you can provide DIYMA on the German market. 

Also, I suspect you'll pick up enough German to effectively communicate in a pretty short period of time. I took German for 4 years in high school and it wasn't all that difficult. The most important part is immersing yourself in a language. After only a week in Mexico (having never had a single Spanish lesson) I was able to communicate well enough to get around town and make financial transactions without using English. 

How does the driver's license thing work for foreigners? I hear they are pretty strict there.


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> Maaaaaaan! You have no idea! But I married one, so I'm good. But I am married, not buried, so I can look all I want...


Pics of numerous German big hootered blondes or your full of schnitzelgloben. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

rton20s said:


> Glad to hear Germany is working out for you Grizz. Look forward to seeing what you come up with in your build and the insight you can provide DIYMA on the German market.
> 
> Also, I suspect you'll pick up enough German to effectively communicate in a pretty short period of time. I took German for 4 years in high school and it wasn't all that difficult. The most important part is immersing yourself in a language. After only a week in Mexico (having never had a single Spanish lesson) I was able to communicate well enough to get around town and make financial transactions without using English.
> 
> How does the driver's license thing work for foreigners? I hear they are pretty strict there.


Thanx man. Well, I can tell you this from years of coming here. Germany not only has the strongest economy of all of Europe, but they estimate that they have about 1/3 of the mobile electronics market as well. It is doing very well here and still growing. My plan was to go to school, thinking I would not find right away. But I am working already, so that will slow down the process a bit. But I have alot of family within walking distance so, I'll pick up on it pretty quick, I hope. 

Any USA license is valid for 6 months. If a person is here for more than a year, then they need a German license. So I just ordered my International Drivers License to cover me for the following 6 months. There are certain requirements to get the new license, DEPENDING ON WHAT SYTATE ONE COMES FROM... Since everybody in California is a damn idiot, or maybe they are just an immigrant that doe snot know the rules, or just even a pompous ****tard that does not care about anybody but themself, I have to jump through hoops of fire with a written test, roadway signs test, vision test, some driving school, and even a driving test! But I can tell you this... I have been coming here for over a decade. I have never once seen an accident. You rarely see cops anywhere (I would see more in a 5 mile trip to Huntington Beach Pier that I'll see in 1 month here). I was In Munich with the Ground Zero boys yesterday. Coming back on the Autobahn, I was doing about 190-200 ans up to 210 at times. (210kmh is 130.5mph) And people were still flying by me at 30-40mph faster. I used to be one of the faster people on the road in my supercharged monster Jeep, But have to admit I was intimidated. lol That will change...


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> Thanx man. Well, I can tell you this from years of coming here. Germany not only has the strongest economy of all of Europe, but they estimate that they have about 1/3 of the mobile electronics market as well. It is doing very well here and still growing. My plan was to go to school, thinking I would not find right away. But I am working already, so that will slow down the process a bit. But I have alot of family within walking distance so, I'll pick up on it pretty quick, I hope.
> 
> Any USA license is valid for 6 months. If a person is here for more than a year, then they need a German license. So I just ordered my International Drivers License to cover me for the following 6 months. There are certain requirements to get the new license, DEPENDING ON WHAT SYTATE ONE COMES FROM... Since everybody in California is a damn idiot, or maybe they are just an immigrant that doe snot know the rules, or just even a pompous ****tard that does not care about anybody but themself, I have to jump through hoops of fire with a written test, roadway signs test, vision test, some driving school, and even a driving test! But I can tell you this... I have been coming here for over a decade. I have never once seen an accident. You rarely see cops anywhere (I would see more in a 5 mile trip to Huntington Beach Pier that I'll see in 1 month here). *I was In Munich with the Ground Zero boys yesterday. Coming back on the Autobahn, I was doing about 190-200 ans up to 210 at times. (210kmh is 130.5mph) And people were still flying by me at 30-40mph faster. I used to be one of the faster people on the road in my supercharged monster Jeep, But have to admit I was intimidated. lol That will change...*


Now that is truly awesome!!
Time for you to buy your own Pantera. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Now that is truly awesome!!
> Time for you to buy your own Pantera. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The last time I got serious about buying a Pantera, a rolling chassis with no motor or tranny was more than what I bought my BMW for. Never gonna happen unless I win the Lotto. WAIT! I'm a freaking immigrant! I could win the Lotto here! lol


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> The last time I got serious about buying a Pantera, a rolling chassis with no motor or tranny was more than what I bought my BMW for. Never gonna happen unless I win the Lotto. WAIT! I'm a freaking immigrant! I could win the Lotto here! lol


You're in Europe now.
Lot's more to choose from.
You could even drive to the factory in Modena, Italy.
Now that's a road trip. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You're in Europe now.
> Lot's more to choose from.
> You could even drive to the factory in Modena, Italy.
> Now that's a road trip.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Now that you mention it, I will be driving to Paris in two weeks for my anniversary... Extremely impressed with the Ground Zero products though and I was just there two days ago. AWESOME people!


----------



## rton20s

You know, I'd never even looked at Ground Zero before today. A lot of their amp line is VERY reminiscent of DLS. Any associations there?


----------



## Grizz Archer

rton20s said:


> You know, I'd never even looked at Ground Zero before today. A lot of their amp line is VERY reminiscent of DLS. Any associations there?


Not at all. One could also state that all brands copied the original Soundstream reference amps, but that simply is not the case. Boards are different. Features are different. Specs are different. 3 different countries and all made in 3 different countries...


----------



## rexroadj

Grizz Archer said:


> Not at all. One could also state that all brands copied the original Soundstream reference amps, but that simply is not the case. Boards are different. Features are different. Specs are different. 3 different countries and all made in 3 different countries...


Some of there stuff is ABSOLUTELY perfect for my new ride...... Where can we find prices etc....... I'm going simple (sorta LOL! All SQ but have some size requirements.......Amps mainly....but still need my normal fill of excessive power! 

Had planned on going back to the SS Ref's but some of the choices do make for size issues.....and to be honest, as much as I love the amps..... There "loyalty" has left a TERRIBLE taste in my mouth. I'm sure it means nothing but I would rather show them (Epsilon) what loyalty is! 

So yeah......prices and places to order (maybe some sort of hierarchy of the lines for the sake of SQ vs. SPL? I had a hard time figuring out what was what?)


----------



## Grizz Archer

rexroadj said:


> Some of there stuff is ABSOLUTELY perfect for my new ride...... Where can we find prices etc....... I'm going simple (sorta LOL! All SQ but have some size requirements.......Amps mainly....but still need my normal fill of excessive power!
> 
> Had planned on going back to the SS Ref's but some of the choices do make for size issues.....and to be honest, as much as I love the amps..... There "loyalty" has left a TERRIBLE taste in my mouth. I'm sure it means nothing but I would rather show them (Epsilon) what loyalty is!
> 
> So yeah......prices and places to order (maybe some sort of hierarchy of the lines for the sake of SQ vs. SPL? I had a hard time figuring out what was what?)


If you mean GZ, I just asked the owner for a purchasing avenue. I know there is not distributor. Check this out... The owner asked me :do you know what the difference is between Epsilon and Ground Zero?" I said, "well, I can think of several things, but please divulge your opinion". He replied, "We are not like in Epsilon because do it for the love of quality audio, not just for money. We this business and it shows in our products." I grinned so hard that I almost broke my mouth. lol

Don't get me wrong, there is a plethora of very serious audio manufacturers in Germany, not to mention the rest of Europe. But I cannot see how anybody can have the immense pasion and friendliness of the Ground Zero people. Maybe just because I have experience them as people, but that is good enough for me...


----------



## rexroadj

Grizz Archer said:


> If you mean GZ, I just asked the owner for a purchasing avenue. I know there is not distributor. Check this out... The owner asked me :do you know what the difference is between Epsilon and Ground Zero?" I said, "well, I can think of several things, but please divulge your opinion". He replied, "We are not like in Epsilon because do it for the love of quality audio, not just for money. We this business and it shows in our products." I grinned so hard that I almost broke my mouth. lol
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there is a plethora of very serious audio manufacturers in Germany, not to mention the rest of Europe. But I cannot see how anybody can have the immense pasion and friendliness of the Ground Zero people. Maybe just because I have experience them as people, but that is good enough for me...


And that is what sells to me! Glad to hear your involved with a company that shares the same values and vision as you! Thats a win win for all!!!!!

It would look good in my Rover  I'm in!!!! Well depending on cost...starting over in life has cost me a fortune I dont have!


----------



## Grizz Archer

rexroadj said:


> And that is what sells to me! Glad to hear your involved with a company that shares the same values and vision as you! Thats a win win for all!!!!!
> 
> It would look good in my Rover  I'm in!!!! Well depending on cost...starting over in life has cost me a fortune I dont have!


I am not affiliated with them yet. They gave me a great job offer, but I had to decline. But I am still trying to be affiliated with them because I like them and would like to support them. I would like to use their products in my new build I am getting ready to start. We'll see what happens...


----------



## rexroadj

Grizz Archer said:


> I am not affiliated with them yet. They gave me a great job offer, but I had to decline. But I am still trying to be affiliated with them because I like them and would like to support them. I would like to use their products in my new build I am getting ready to start. We'll see what happens...


Gotcha! Well either way.....I like there attitude, and if my money has to go somewhere??????? 

And if there looking for a New England sales rep  Call a brotha! 
Yup, times are tough and I'm shameless


----------



## WRX2010

rexroadj said:


> Gotcha! Well either way.....I like there attitude, and if my money has to go somewhere???????
> 
> And if there looking for a New England sales rep  Call a brotha!
> Yup, times are tough and I'm shameless


Perfect sub for you: Plutonium GZPW 18SPL-EXTREME


----------



## rexroadj

WRX2010 said:


> Perfect sub for you: Plutonium GZPW 18SPL-EXTREME


Nope! Perfect sub for me is the one I found after a decade of hunting!!!! Just the other day  

But thanks for looking out for me


----------



## JJAZ

Grizz Archer said:


> I was In Munich with the Ground Zero boys yesterday. Coming back on the Autobahn, I was doing about 190-200 ans up to 210 at times. (210kmh is 130.5mph) And people were still flying by me at 30-40mph faster. I used to be one of the faster people on the road in my supercharged monster Jeep, But have to admit I was intimidated. lol That will change...


Now you understand how we feel when we go to the US, and see 50-70mph signs on the high-way


----------



## WRX2010

on the ground zero site, it shows German Maestro in California as a distributor for the US, but their site shows no GZ products. The GZ site is Deutche and UK, so you can view in english. Home there is a link on the bottom for "Become a distributor". Some of their reference amps look very nice and have nice guts.

Nautiluz in Sweden doing a crazy build log using GZ products: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...lery/122539-kicker-warhorse-solox-bmw-x5.html


----------



## rexroadj

WTF?????? LATE ASS DOUBLE POST?????????? Sorry ya'll.........as you were


----------



## tnbubba

man those mfr's are beautiful!


----------



## subwoofery

WRX2010 said:


> on the ground zero site, it shows German Maestro in California as a distributor for the US, but their site shows no GZ products. The GZ site is Deutche and UK, so you can view in english. Home there is a link on the bottom for "Become a distributor". Some of their reference amps look very nice and have nice guts.
> 
> Nautiluz in Sweden doing a crazy build log using GZ products: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...lery/122539-kicker-warhorse-solox-bmw-x5.html


Better link: Ground Zero 

Kelvin


----------



## PimpMySound

Grizz Archer said:


> Don't get me wrong, there is a plethora of very serious audio manufacturers in Germany, not to mention the rest of Europe. But I cannot see how anybody can have the immense pasion and friendliness of the Ground Zero people. Maybe just because I have experience them as people, but that is good enough for me...


There are even more passionate people in den European car audio industry than the GZ guys, but indeed, Mr. Lautner loves what he is doing.


----------



## Grizz Archer

JJAZ said:


> Now you understand how we feel when we go to the US, and see 50-70mph signs on the high-way


No doubt! US sucks for that and all of the idiots that think the fast lane is just for them to cruise at the speed limit and talk on the cell phones. Good thing I did not own a gun or I would have shot all of the idiots...


----------



## Grizz Archer

WRX2010 said:


> on the ground zero site, it shows German Maestro in California as a distributor for the US, but their site shows no GZ products. The GZ site is Deutche and UK, so you can view in english. Home there is a link on the bottom for "Become a distributor". Some of their reference amps look very nice and have nice guts.
> 
> Nautiluz in Sweden doing a crazy build log using GZ products: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...lery/122539-kicker-warhorse-solox-bmw-x5.html


At this time, GZ has no distribution in the states...


----------



## Grizz Archer

PimpMySound said:


> There are even more passionate people in den European car audio industry than the GZ guys, but indeed, Mr. Lautner loves what he is doing.


I do not know about more passionate, but equally, I will agree to. All in all, way more passionate about car audio that most American car audio manufacturers. There are a few very passionate American companies though...


----------



## n_olympios

Grizz Archer said:


> No doubt! US sucks for that and all of the idiots that think the fast lane is just for them to cruise at the speed limit and talk on the cell phones.


That happens everywhere, unfortunately.


----------



## Woosey

The Baron Groog said:


> You're welcome over to try some
> 
> lol, have you tried any Althouses in Germany? There's a great one in Dusseldorf I visited when I was 12/13, lovely dark beer which reminded me of British Bitters-must ask my uncle if he recalls which it was! Wasn't far from the Schlossturm if you're ever there..


you mean uerige? great alt!


----------



## Grizz Archer

n_olympios said:


> That happens everywhere, unfortunately.


Not here. Was doing 130 mph and almost got ran over by a soccer mom in a minivan going 30+ MPH faster than me. And she was one of the slower passers...


----------



## Grizz Archer

Woosey said:


> you mean uerige? great alt!


All of a sudden, all of the German homies come out. DO not threaten me with a good time! PM me and let's get together for a beer. I need new German beer-drinking friends to hang with anyway. Or email me at [email protected]...


----------



## n_olympios

Just be careful, not all parts of the autobans are non speed-restricted. And the polizei are very firm.


----------



## Grizz Archer

n_olympios said:


> Just be careful, not all parts of the autobans are non speed-restricted. And the polizei are very firm.


Understood. Thanx...


----------



## Woosey

n_olympios said:


> Just be careful, not all parts of the autobans are non speed-restricted. And the polizei are very firm.


----------



## Grizz Archer

Woosey said:


>


LOL Dumbass!


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz,
We need a "Team Grizz" logo pic that all our team members can use as their avatar on here just like the DIYMA team has and does.

Got anything we can use?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Grizz,
> We need a "Team Grizz" logo pic that all our team members can use as their avatar on here just like the DIYMA team has and does.
> 
> Got anything we can use?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yeah man, there is black and white log and the original full color logo with tribal and flames. I posted it to the team, but where else should I post it?


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> Yeah man, there is black and white log and the original full color logo with tribal and flames. I posted it to the team, but where else should I post it?


Thanks Grizz!
Post it in our private DIYMA club forum as well.
I'll use the white one as soon as my stupid bet that I lost is finally over on 12-6-12. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

So who's ass do you have to kiss to join club Grizz? Is it hairy?
Like the black and white one!
Is it pretentious members only like all the others?


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks Grizz!
> Post it in our private DIYMA club forum as well.
> I'll use the white one as soon as my stupid bet that I lost is finally over on 12-6-12.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What stupid bet? Can't leave us hanging like that...


----------



## Grizz Archer

rexroadj said:


> So who's ass do you have to kiss to join club Grizz? Is it hairy?
> Like the black and white one!
> Is it pretentious members only like all the others?


I wish Scotty were around so he could bem me over to your place so I could smack the stupid right out of you! lol C'mon bro, you know better than that!

Again, Team Grizz is for enthusiasts and competitors. It is going to be alot like my former team was at Epsilon before left, but better. It is international, any brand allowed and all about fun. NO ASSHOLES! Only fun, helpful people. Actually, just read the thread about Team Grizz being resurrected so I do not have to write it all over again.


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks Grizz!
> Post it in our private DIYMA club forum as well.
> I'll use the white one as soon as my stupid bet that I lost is finally over on 12-6-12.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Ummmm, remember, I am 1/2 retarded so I do not know how to do it. I can only see a way to link to it from a URL, but not simply attach an image.


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> What stupid bet? Can't leave us hanging like that...


My Obama Avatar.
It's the result of my miscalculation on a Mitt Romney win. 
16 days to go until I can change it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> Ummmm, remember, I am 1/2 retarded so I do not know how to do it. I can only see a way to link to it from a URL, but not simply attach an image.


I'll handle it.......sheesh. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> My Obama Avatar.
> It's the result of my miscalculation on a Mitt Romney win.
> 16 days to go until I can change it.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


LOl, too funny!


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'll handle it.......sheesh.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Danke schoen!


----------



## rexroadj

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> My Obama Avatar.
> It's the result of my miscalculation on a Mitt Romney win.
> 16 days to go until I can change it.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bret,
That avatar is the LEAST of our problems NOW! Ugh.....
Grizz was brilliant in moving... preemptive strike! May be right behind ya buddy! The **** show is about to have a second act.....its gonna get deeper and stankier and likely unrecoverable! 
I have no interest in the encore!


----------



## Grizz Archer

rexroadj said:


> Bret,
> That avatar is the LEAST of our problems NOW! Ugh.....
> Grizz was brilliant in moving... preemptive strike! May be right behind ya buddy! The **** show is about to have a second act.....its gonna get deeper and stankier and likely unrecoverable!
> I have no interest in the encore!


You'd probably hate it here bro. Cheap, crappy beer! Stupid lack of speed limit on the autobahn! Overly strong economy (best in Europe by far). The women... Arrrrrgh! Yup, it sucks here! :beerchug:


----------



## Woosey

Grizz Archer said:


> You'd probably hate it here bro. Cheap, crappy beer! Stupid lack of speed limit on the autobahn! Overly strong economy (best in Europe by far). The women... Arrrrrgh! Yup, it sucks here! :beerchug:


Yup, couldn't agree more


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> You'd probably hate it here bro. Cheap, crappy beer! Stupid lack of speed limit on the autobahn! Overly strong economy (best in Europe by far). The women... Arrrrrgh! Yup, it sucks here! :beerchug:


Sounds to me that we should have let them win then back in the 1940's.
At least I would already speak German.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sounds to me that we should have let them win then back in the 1940's.
> At least I would already speak German.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Germans and other Europeans have something that Americans will never have... Patience! You can see it in their demand to be well educated, no matter what they do. You can see is in their engineering. You can see it everywhere. Americans are 1/2 impatient, spoiled brats (if they were born there) and 1/2 immigrants that came for the freedom to be whatever they want. Just my $.02


----------



## Woosey

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sounds to me that we should have let them win then back in the 1940's.
> At least I would already speak German.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Mercedes-benz, blaupunkt, audi, volkswagen are some words you probably already speak in german haha... But look out for those chineses they are the new germans...


----------



## Grizz Archer

Woosey said:


> Mercedes-benz, blaupunkt, audi, volkswagen are some words you probably already speak in german haha... But look out for those chineses they are the new germans...


NO WAY! I work with the Chinese closely. They have become powerful because people will not pay for American labor. That goes for anywhere actually. But they are not brilliant in their engineering. Hell, look at their cars! They are like robots. They can do anything that you can program them to do, but they cannot create it by themselves. Germans and Americans master engineer something, then send it to China because they cannot afford to manufacture it themselves and be price competitive with the Chinese made products. Biut with their never-ending price increases, they are going to screw themselves eventually. There are companies bring some manufacturing back to their home already. If you could make it in the states for a couple % more, then the hassle alone would save you more than that. Everybody would love to stop making things there, but eBay and the race to zero profit have forced things to be made there. They did not steal our business and jobs, we threw it all at them...


----------



## Woosey

Grizz Archer said:


> NO WAY! I work with the Chinese closely. They have become powerful because people will not pay for American labor. That goes for anywhere actually. But they are not brilliant in their engineering. Hell, look at their cars! They are like robots. They can do anything that you can program them to do, but they cannot create it by themselves. Germans and Americans master engineer something, then send it to China because they cannot afford to manufacture it themselves and be price competitive with the Chinese made products. Biut with their never-ending price increases, they are going to screw themselves eventually. There are companies bring some manufacturing back to their home already. If you could make it in the states for a couple % more, then the hassle alone would save you more than that. Everybody would love to stop making things there, but eBay and the race to zero profit have forced things to be made there. They did not steal our business and jobs, we threw it all at them...



I know, my statement was just meant to be funny..  ( allthough they could take over the world with that amount of people... )

In holland they take over all the Snackbars ( a place for fast food but mostly not franchise business like Mc or the King )


----------



## Grizz Archer

Woosey said:


> I know, my statement was just meant to be funny..  ( allthough they could take over the world with that amount of people... )
> 
> In holland they take over all the Snackbars ( a place for fast food but mostly not franchise business like Mc or the King )


Maybe that is their plan. Make all the money, buy all the weapons, kill everybody... God forbid!


----------



## miniSQ

Grizz Archer said:


> Germans and other Europeans have something that Americans will never have... Patience! You can see it in their demand to be well educated, no matter what they do. You can see is in their engineering. You can see it everywhere. Americans are 1/2 impatient, spoiled brats (if they were born there) and 1/2 immigrants that came for the freedom to be whatever they want. Just my $.02


maybe one of the most ignorant statements i have ever read on the internet.

Thank you for ruining all my love for PPI.


----------



## tnbubba

I have to agree with grizz somewhat.. we(America) use to not be that way and some of old skool guys are not for sure.. its the new younger generations that are though.. and you know whose fault it is..OURS!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Not trying to take this into a socio-political discussion but, we Americans are extremely superficial and shallow. Look at what passes for "important" these days. We are an entertainment driven society. We would much rather see or read what Beyonce wore to some frivolous awards show than to know about a new breakthru in medicine. Look at the most popular TV shows in this country...Honey Boo Boo??? Good grief! 
I had to buy a new cellphone about a week ago. I could have purchased a new Iphone or Galaxy. But, I went with a phone that had been out a year. It does 95% of what any of the new, fastest...read; stylish....phones do at 95% of the speed and only cost $30. 
Not saying I am special or different than anyone else. Heck, I fall into the same trap everyone else does wanting immediate shallow gratification. It's the society we have created.


----------



## Darth SQ

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
(deliberate thread redirecting)

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

Grizz's statements are nothing but Fact (as a general whole...of course it doesnt mean everyone) If you have spent anytime with dealing with different aspects of (anything really) things that are engineered in one place and needed to be produced somewhere else and dealing with so many different groups of people all over the country you would know that its as clear as crystal! I dealt with it for a long time with a MAJOR corp. (non audio) and it was very eye opening.....If what he said wasnt true about "our" attitudes we wouldnt be where we are right now (economy etc....). People want everything made here but want dollar store pricing? Doesnt work that way. We expect top dollar for cleaning a floor because of our flag (again, general) if it wasnt that way there would be no jobs for our infestation from the south and things would still be made here, etc.....its a giant revolving door! Its a very simple concept. Ignorance tends to stand in the way most of the time, keeping people from understanding it......(example: were spoiled and want what we want when we want for the price we want......We are not Burger King, and you cant have all three. Pick two!) There isnt a company in USA that wouldnt rather keep build in house....it just wont happen because of the above (what Grizz said). Its just sad 
Sorry, not trying to argue with anyone.....Just been down the road and seen this house from the inside in similar circumstances.....it is what it is?


----------



## Grizz Archer

miniSQ said:


> maybe one of the most ignorant statements i have ever read on the internet.
> 
> Thank you for ruining all my love for PPI.


I have to assume that you are kidding. What is to argue with? Plus this is mu opinion. If you are one of the hard working individuals that scrapes by as you watch you taxes go to lazy people on welfare and screwed politicians, then I salute you. That is a true American. I kills me because I Love my country but it seems to always be declining... Again, just my opinion. And what was the statement about PPI for? My opinion ruined your love for PPI. As if that anything to fo with PPI. And I have not worked there since June, so I am not sure what the point of that statement was, but seems childish. Again, just my opinion. You can love or hate whoever you want man...


----------



## Grizz Archer

tnbubba said:


> I have to agree with grizz somewhat.. we(America) use to not be that way and some of old skool guys are not for sure.. its the new younger generations that are though.. and you know whose fault it is..OURS!


That is pretty much what I said, right? Do not remember stating anything about PPI hating Americans or anything like that! lol


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI_GUY said:


> Not trying to take this into a socio-political discussion but, we Americans are extremely superficial and shallow. Look at what passes for "important" these days. We are an entertainment driven society. We would much rather see or read what Beyonce wore to some frivolous awards show than to know about a new breakthru in medicine. Look at the most popular TV shows in this country...Honey Boo Boo??? Good grief!
> I had to buy a new cellphone about a week ago. I could have purchased a new Iphone or Galaxy. But, I went with a phone that had been out a year. It does 95% of what any of the new, fastest...read; stylish....phones do at 95% of the speed and only cost $30.
> Not saying I am special or different than anyone else. Heck, I fall into the same trap everyone else does wanting immediate shallow gratification. It's the society we have created.


That's it! I hate PPI too now! JK. Could not agree with you more. Granted these are our opinions, but I find it intriguing how somebody can disagree. I mean, where are they living and what do they see that we are missing?

Hey I hate it as much as the next person, but that does not mean I will ignore what is happening...


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> (deliberate thread redirecting)
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Back at ya brother! We are making Thanksgiving dinner for family over here that have no idea what it is all about. but we are doing in next Sunday since they only are interested in the food anyway! lol


----------



## Grizz Archer

rexroadj said:


> Grizz's statements are nothing but Fact (as a general whole...of course it doesnt mean everyone) If you have spent anytime with dealing with different aspects of (anything really) things that are engineered in one place and needed to be produced somewhere else and dealing with so many different groups of people all over the country you would know that its as clear as crystal! I dealt with it for a long time with a MAJOR corp. (non audio) and it was very eye opening.....If what he said wasnt true about "our" attitudes we wouldnt be where we are right now (economy etc....). People want everything made here but want dollar store pricing? Doesnt work that way. We expect top dollar for cleaning a floor because of our flag (again, general) if it wasnt that way there would be no jobs for our infestation from the south and things would still be made here, etc.....its a giant revolving door! Its a very simple concept. Ignorance tends to stand in the way most of the time, keeping people from understanding it......(example: were spoiled and want what we want when we want for the price we want......We are not Burger King, and you cant have all three. Pick two!) There isnt a company in USA that wouldnt rather keep build in house....it just wont happen because of the above (what Grizz said). Its just sad
> Sorry, not trying to argue with anyone.....Just been down the road and seen this house from the inside in similar circumstances.....it is what it is?


Exactly! And you see it in a different industry. This has nothing to do with audio, but rather business trading, what we demand, and not being willing to pay. The story has not changed for years...


----------



## Woosey

Or paying the price although there's no money


----------



## n_olympios

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sounds to me that we should have let them win then back in the 1940's.


You think?


----------



## PPI_GUY

I would still like to see someone like Grizz involved with the resurrection of Orion. Alittle less than a year ago they were acquired by some South American company with an office in Miami. Very sketchy situation with that brand now. Hard to see any difference from when DEI owned them. In fact, it could be worse. Orion needs a restart like what Epsilon did with Soundstream and PPI. Just hate seeing a legacy brand like Orion being reduced to bargain table status. They aren't there quite yet but, you can see the trend.


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI_GUY said:


> I would still like to see someone like Grizz involved with the resurrection of Orion. Alittle less than a year ago they were acquired by some South American company with an office in Miami. Very sketchy situation with that brand now. Hard to see any difference from when DEI owned them. In fact, it could be worse. Orion needs a restart like what Epsilon did with Soundstream and PPI. Just hate seeing a legacy brand like Orion being reduced to bargain table status. They aren't there quite yet but, you can see the trend.


I totally agree. Orion was one of the monster brands back in the day. Somebody needs to start from scratch and rebuild it to be what it should be, not a brand you find in Pep Boys... 

You come up with the capital, we'll work together on the concept designs, and then I have all the contact to get it manufactured - even at my current employer! Ok, GO!


----------



## Grizz Archer

CALLING ALL GERMANS!!!

Well, I have been living in Germany since October 9th. Some of the thing i desperately miss are the micro brews, IPA beer in general, and MY GARAGE! I am about ready to start my new build. I got a full sponsorship from JBL and I am finalizing a deal with StP Atlantic for damping. I desperately need a place to work. It it too damn cold outside and it will only get colder. If anybody has a shop that I could work at periodically, I would be immensely grateful. This will be an EMMA SQ car and I plan to compete in the new OEM Class for 2013. The car is a BMW E61 Touring M-Business Edition. Got a great plan for it and some shocking details that I will divulge later. If anybody have the space available and likes beer, I would love to hear from you... :beerchug:

Let me rephrase... It does not have to be a shop. A garage would be great as well. Some place with a roof, not freezing cold, and dry...


----------



## Woosey

Grizz Archer said:


> CALLING ALL GERMANS!!!
> 
> Well, I have been living in Germany since October 9th. Some of the thing i desperately miss are the micro brews, IPA beer in general, and MY GARAGE! I am about ready to start my new build. I got a full sponsorship from JBL and I am finalizing a deal with StP Atlantic for damping. I desperately need a place to work. It it too damn cold outside and it will only get colder. If anybody has a shop that I could work at periodically, I would be immensely grateful. This will be an EMMA SQ car and I plan to compete in the new OEM Class for 2013. The car is a BMW E61 Touring M-Business Edition. Got a great plan for it and some shocking details that I will divulge later. If anybody have the space available and likes beer, I would love to hear from you... :beerchug:
> 
> Let me rephrase... It does not have to be a shop. A garage would be great as well. Some place with a roof, not freezing cold, and dry...


Www.Immobilienscout24.de ? Maybe something for rent in your neighbourhood 

Cheers!


----------



## Grizz Archer

Thanx fot eh idea, but I do not want to to rent a place since I cannot work there every day.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Grizz Archer said:


> I totally agree. Orion was one of the monster brands back in the day. Somebody needs to start from scratch and rebuild it to be what it should be, not a brand you find in Pep Boys...
> 
> You come up with the capital, we'll work together on the concept designs, and then I have all the contact to get it manufactured - even at my current employer! Ok, GO!


The sad thing is I could probably come up with more capital than is being funneled into Orion right now! 
Grizz, we could wait another year or two and buy the name, inventory and intellecual assets for CHEAP. Then go public with a stock offering across all the various car audio boards to generate operating capital. Think Greenbay Packers!


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI_GUY said:


> The sad thing is I could probably come up with more capital than is being funneled into Orion right now!
> Grizz, we could wait another year or two and buy the name, inventory and intellecual assets for CHEAP. Then go public with a stock offering across all the various car audio boards to generate operating capital. Think Greenbay Packers!


First of all... GO PACKERS!!! Did you know I am a Green Bay fan?

Second, we would be smart and buy the name, and take a year ti develop products while the warranty period ran out. I do not want to be on the hook for somebody else's poor designs. Sure, warranties happen, but I want them to be because of my fault, not some Chinese guy who rides a goat to work and has no idea what car audio should be. Fun to talk about, but I would jump at he chance to do something like that again. Soundstream was already being re-established when I got there. I just wanted to make it better. But I really got in on the first days of Epsilon's PPI. No, it is not the 20 years technology that everybody thinks they wanted, but I thin it is decent for what the current market demands in the USA, but not in Europe. 

I you hit the lottery, even a small one, let me know...


----------



## Darth SQ

If you can get your hands on Orion under the conditions stated by Grizz, I'll consider buying in as well. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

Now we're rockin'! Just a few more OS guys that can see how SS and PPI died and how they came back, and we may have the faithful crew needed to actually do this. Seriously, it would not be hard. Easy in fact, with my contacts. But the initial capital is never going to be generated by a few "hopefuls". Fun to think about though. I am always here on tap just in case!


----------



## Darth SQ

How much do you need? 50-60 bucks?
It's South America for Christ's sake. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> How much do you need? 50-60 bucks?
> It's South America for Christ's sake.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


You lost me bro! Sorry. I heard somebody mention a new new owner of Orion. Knew nothing about that. Are the new owners in S.A.? If so, give me the $50 and I'll bring change back... But, so not be fooled, some of S.A. is insanely expensive. My last trip in Sao Paulo, Brazil, I wanted to buy lunch for 2 guys and myself. The distributor never let me buy anything because he told me it was too expensive. I finally convinced him. We went to a burger joint like Johhny Rockets. 3 burgers, 1 large fries, 3 seven-ounce beers... $124!!!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Here you go Grizz...MD Audio; some outfit based in Venezuela.

Directed Sells Orion car audio | ceoutlook.com


----------



## turbo5upra

grizz you can use my garage.... should be a quick trip across the pond....


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> Here you go Grizz...MD Audio; some outfit based in Venezuela.
> 
> Directed Sells Orion car audio | ceoutlook.com


Wonderful.......
Next it (Orion) will be nationalized by Hugo Chavez and we'll be seeing them for sale in all the Citgo gas stations. :mean:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

Interesting.Directed never should have gotten into audio. It never was a good fit for them imho. They were just in the groove of acquiring everybody they could and pretty much destroyed them all... I used to love the original Lanzar. They have a chance to do something really cool, but odds are that they will only get a slight upgrade, or maybe even a cosmetic make over only. I would take an entirely new approach...


----------



## PPI_GUY

Grizz Archer said:


> Interesting.Directed never should have gotten into audio. It never was a good fit for them imho. They were just in the groove of acquiring everybody they could and pretty much destroyed them all... I used to love the original Lanzar. They have a chance to do something really cool, but odds are that they will only get a slight upgrade, or maybe even a cosmetic make over only. I would take an entirely new approach...


Agree completely. 
The "HCCA" series should be retired in my opinion. Kinda like the PPI Art stuff but, for obviously different reasons. I mean, no one is building High Current amps anymore but, Orion has a whole catalog of nomenclature that could be revived; XTR, SX, GX even GT. Maybe even try to create some new history with all new lines of class D compact stuff. So much potential there it isn't funny.


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI_GUY said:


> Agree completely.
> The "HCCA" series should be retired in my opinion. Kinda like the PPI Art stuff but, for obviously different reasons. I mean, no one is building High Current amps anymore but, Orion has a whole catalog of nomenclature that could be revived; XTR, SX, GX even GT. Maybe even try to create some new history with all new lines of class D compact stuff. So much potential there it isn't funny.


Yup, but just like cocaine gets stepped-on enough to become crack, now it will become just become even dirtier. Remind me of Pyle. When I was a teenager, 
Pyle Driver made some serious stuff, but now it is not even flea market quality. ..


----------



## Richv72

Yeah in the mid 80's pyle made some pretty heavy duty subs. The first real subwoofer i ever saw was an 8" pyle driver in around 1986, now look at them, flea market equivalent.


----------



## Darth SQ

Thought you all might enjoy this thread that's just popped up on DIYMA:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/148930-grizz-talkaudio-co-uk.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

He's not tall LOL! KICK ASS guy though.....Had a chance to hang with him recently. I swear we may have been separated at birth! Except he is so technically bright! WOW! I learned SO MUCH from him over MANY beers. One of the greatest life experiences I've had. He is as real and genuine a human being as anyone could ever hope to encounter! Yeah, he loves what he does and has landed home!

Prost Grizz


----------

